# Jobs we have had



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Ok, list up some of the jobs you have had. The funnier the better. I'll start.

Some of my former jobs:

- cleaning toliets at a day care :flush: 
- Billy Bob at Showbiz Pizza :woof: 
- amway salesperson :rain:


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

AMWAY!!!! GReat! the Corporate pyramid of finacial success!! 


Before I met my wife I was very much a rambler and have had more jobs than I care to remember. I had 9 jobs in one year onetime. The Tax guy wasnt happy!!

Currently--
Firefighter of 8 years
Farrier, (horseshoeing,trainer) 5 years
Steel, sheetmeatl worker when it gets slow.


-I rodeod, (bullrider) professionally for several years.
-Heavy Equipment Operator.
-Construction Foreman
-Shoveled dirt for 8 hours literally at a soil purification plant!!! DIRTY JOB.
-Machine operator at Chattem--they make ICY HOT, Bullfrog, Goldbond ect.
-Built Gas Stations, BP, Shell, Chevrons ect
-Salesperson at GNC
-Unloaded trucks for Roadway Trucking, Job sucked had 95% turnover rate in first week!! I lasted 3 months.
-I could go on and on and on


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

LOL

Dishwasher, ages 15-18
Burger King maintenance man, 18-19
Custom furniture builder, 19-current


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

pulbix
painted new construction ...BOOOO
and now i work for raymond james financial:thumbsup:


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

> Burger King maintenance man


I did that too, it was undoubtedly the shortest job I ever had!


----------



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

LOL 

Cleaners 14-15
Shop Rite 16-19
moved around in shop rite though
bagger, cashier, dairy clerk....
Construction and Landscaping- NOW
and I have a part time job at the collage of NJ being a chef! and a hobby/job of mine is doing computer graphics for people around my area


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Let's see,

house cleaner
baby sitter
waitress
HR specialist
Accounts Payable Clerk for Crane Plumbing. They make toilets.

I'm currently unemployed. Our Crane factory shut down, so now I'm back in school.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

OldFortKennels said:


> I did that too, it was undoubtedly the shortest job I ever had!


LOL, the shortest one I had also.
Loved the free food though..
I even made some experimental sandwiches for myself..


----------



## BullPunk77 (Jul 30, 2007)

bike messenger in three cities so far
bicycle mechanic (fired gave out too many discounts to friends)
Janitor for highrise apt complex (fired for stealing light bulbs and a mop)
sandwich maker for jimmy johns
house painter


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

BullPunk77 said:


> (fired for stealing light bulbs and a mop)


hahahhahahahahahhah

sorry, but that's kinda funny 



OldFortKennels said:


> -I rodeod, (bullrider) professionally for several years.


That is way cool! Do you have any videos?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

i have pics somewhere, and VHS videos
LOL

it was before digital cameras got big and all


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Golf course maintenence was the coolest job I ever had but the $ sucked.
I have been a machinist for the last 13 years.
About fed up with that so now I am starting to think about working with animals in some way. My wife is all for me going back to school and doing something I can enjoy. Who knows what the future holds!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I really only ever had 1 job. I worked for my grandpa restoring historic landmarks since I was 13. when I was 18 he retired and I got stuck filling his shoes. after 33 years, I still love it!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Well I have had a lot of jobs.....

10-13 I did odd jobs for old folks
13-18 I worked for both the vets in town office work and kennel maintaince,dog groomer
18-21 waitressed, cleaned the mall and two office buildings oh yeah I worked at the library during this time too.
22-24 Asst manager Holiday Gas
24-29 Dog groomer full time and sales cleck at a coner store
29-36 I took care of My Mama during her illness
36 to present sales associate for a dept store.


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

stockboy supermarket
shoe salesman (women's shoes) great job!!
jewelery salesman 
bank teller money sucked
janitor at an old age home 
loaded trucks 
shipper and receiver 
machine operator for 3d printing (present) best job in my life


----------



## YJSONLY (Oct 11, 2006)

My family owns a propane gas company so that us where I have work and have worked. I am young tho.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

ericschevy said:


> LOL
> 
> Dishwasher, ages 15-18
> Burger King maintenance man, 18-19
> Custom furniture builder, 19-current


Here's some of the things I have made.
Not trying to toot my own horn or anything...


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

redog said:


> I really only ever had 1 job. I worked for my grandpa restoring historic landmarks since I was 13. when I was 18 he retired and I got stuck filling his shoes. after 33 years, I still love it!


damn talk about luck thats the kind of job i need to fine something that i enjoy and want to get up every morning for...


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

u do really good work id buy somethin from you lol


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*jobs*

worked in a chicken plant, 
dry cleaners, 
Church after -school program teacher, 
baby sitter,
night shift housekeeper for a medical sterile equipment factory,
health education teacher in the Peace Corps,
translator,
nursing assistant
and now nurse


----------



## Xxpatch1987xX (Jul 15, 2007)

Ha ok well seeing as im hispanic duhhh mowing lawns (11-now on days off)
jk about above statement hehehehe

but seriously

Albertsons (15yrs. old *was there for 2months*)
Krogers (15yrs. old *was there for 1month*) lmfao
Krogers Bakery (18yrs old *stayed for 8months*)
Lazer Graphics T-shirts and Decals (18yrs old *stayed for 7months then i was FORCED to leave (warehouse manager) b/c wife thought i was intersted in her 47yr old husband lmfao*) 
and now iam currently a
Dietary Aide (19-?? *U.H.S. Hospice and Pallative Care facility*) and so far I like my job its kinda boring though... hopefully when i get rid of car *payments are killing me* i will go back to college for Truck Driving or something that is worth wild


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

ericschevy said:


> Here's some of the things I have made.
> Not trying to toot my own horn or anything...


Wow, those are nice! You have a good talent!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Judy said:


> Wow, those are nice! You have a good talent!


Thanx! You would think they would sell don't ya??
I had a lot of people look at them but no one will buy.
It's dirt cheap too, I had two of the jewelry cabinets and I sold one for $100 to a friend of the family..


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

* Assistant to the Marketing Dept. at Vanguard Realty (14-17)
* Baby Sitting (17-18)
* Working for my dad cleaning foreclosures (18-20)

This is where it gets interesting... I picked up many part time jobs to make ends meet because of Neelas vet bills trying to figure out what the heck was wrong with her!!! also, my dad ended up closing his business to go back to work for a car dealership while i was at Pizza Hut.

* Over Nights at a gas station (18... left a few days before my 90 were up)
* Checkers (18... for less than a month lol)
* Pizza Hutt delivery Driver (19... 8 months)
* Picker Packer at a distribution center for mens/boys clothing... Fishman and Tobin (2 weeks when i was 19... then got my identy stolen and had to get my life back so i lost my job)
* Opened my own business for the cleaning and removal of debris for foreclosures (20 yrs until present)
* Started working closely with my mom learning the Repo side of Real Estate by being her assistant and helping her form reports called Brokers Price Oppinions for the banks. (20 yrs until present)
* Frank Griffin Chrysler Jeep as a call center B*tch lol... went there for health insurance for my gall stones... didn't work... only lasted til a couple of days before my 90 days so i never got the insurance!! (21) Needless to say I picked up my business again and also went back to working for my mom.

I also do odd jobs when they are available...Wow I feel exhausted now that its all down on "paper"!!


----------



## woodpro1102 (Oct 20, 2007)

These arent in order but are some jobs I have had.

Deliveries for cardies

carpenters helper (I was teaching my boss stuff most of the time, he didnt know what he was doing and I grew up around the trade)

hardwood floor refinishing (my boss wanted me to be reliable but he wasnt so that only lasted a month)

delivery driver for lowes

home renovations

Now at age 19 I am a liscensed and insured contractor. I mostly do sub work for my step fathers company but when things get slow I take on my own jobs. We have a huge job coming up in january installing kitchens in a 150 unit condo so I am pretty proud of what I do.

Sorry I dont have any goofy jobs for you all lol.


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

I make adult movies! j/k. I wish. But i've done everything from shipping and receiving, carpet cleaning, to writing parking tickets for the city.


----------



## Turbo (Oct 6, 2007)

ericschevy nice work.

webdesigner
factory assembly
locksmith
metal fabrication
truck driver

currently im in metal fabrication. I enjoy it my Milwaukee drill is my baby woot woot

webdesign is good but i found it frustrating. Clients dont know what they want, and computers are annoying there always too slow or dont work properly. 

Just a point about office workers which i find funny. When i was working as a locksmith, we were a commercial inner city operation, so we used to go into all the high rise office buildings. I used to see all these people, dressed in expensive clothes and fancy hairstyles, they'd swing on thier chairs, flirt, joke around, talk on thier phones, browse the internet, and then get paid a fortune ! No matter how much i try and figure it out i cant see what on earth they do all day. For instance i remember one company who took up an entire floor, apparently they searched for oil in PNG and Nigeria. How the hell do 100 odd people sitting around an office in Sydney search for oil in Nigeria ?? Lol !


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

OUTLAW said:


> I make adult movies! j/k. I wish. But i've done everything from shipping and receiving, carpet cleaning, to writing parking tickets for the city.


LMAO, Don't we all...:rofl:


----------

